# Harvesting Power from the Ocean by Artificial Muscles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The polymer-based system at the heart of the new generator is a variation on an artificial muscle--a device developed as an alternative to electric motors in applications such as robots.

More...


----------

